# ‘36 c model



## BFGforme (Jan 6, 2022)

Latest project….’36 schwinn c model…..needs few things….good bones…



























Thanks for looking….look for updates on progress….


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 6, 2022)

Ben hur badged


----------



## p51mustang55 (Jan 6, 2022)

Killer!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 6, 2022)

Sleek


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Jan 7, 2022)

Sweet older and complete Schwinn C Model


----------



## Rusty72 (Jan 7, 2022)

Love the colors !!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2022)

So bike has horn light combo, only one switch on the tank, so question is should there be a horn button on the bars then?


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 7, 2022)

Now that's one good looking ride 😎👍


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> So bike has horn light combo, only one switch on the tank, so question is should there be a horn button on the bars then?



Just a battery holder in the tank & a light switch? It most likely used a bar mounted Delta horn button. I believe the bars you need were just posted for sale yesterday.


Same set-up as my 36 "C" Model.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2022)

Sold - Nice cross bars | Archive (sold)
					

This is a nice set of cross bars with no identification on them. They have Two wire holes in them. Chrome is ok with a little road rash. They measure 21” across. I recently bought these and realized I do not need them.  $150 shipped in the USA. PPAF preferred.  thanks, Don




					thecabe.com


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Just a battery holder in the tank & a light switch? It most likely used a bar mounted Delta horn button. I believe the bars you need were just posted for sale yesterday.
> 
> 
> Same set-up as my 36 "C" Model.
> ...



When did you get a schwinn? Wow


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jan 7, 2022)

Very nice..


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 7, 2022)

Nice bike


----------



## tacochris (Jan 7, 2022)

Wonderful bike buddy, just awesome.


----------



## nightrider (Jan 7, 2022)

Your new bike has that "killer" look to it! Just awesome!
If you do get the correct bars, I would be interested in the current ones. LMK 
Johnny


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2022)

nightrider said:


> Your new bike has that "killer" look to it! Just awesome!
> If you do get the correct bars, I would be interested in the current ones. LMK
> Johnny



Has correct bars for a’36


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2022)

Had to take it for one spin before I blast it apart and grease and polish it up! Tomorrow it will be takin apart and cleaned up and polished and is a diamond in the rough! Super stoked to take this one on! Oldest bike I’ve owned, already have nay sayer’s saying pieced together! But talked to guy that sold it to guy I got it from and mey to them!!!







Loving it!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2022)

By the way, it rides sweet!!!!


----------



## HBSyncro (Jan 7, 2022)

Dude that bike is sick!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2022)

Thanks to all of you! Bike actually rides pretty sweet! Can’t wait to get into it….


----------



## nightrider (Jan 7, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Has correct bars for a’36



I was just going by a previous post. Personally, I would keep those, correct or not.  I wouldn't know the difference, or really care. I love 'em, and want a some for my C model.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2022)

I want one just like that! Do you have a twin hidden in the closet?


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I want one just like that! Do you have a twin hidden in the closet?



I just might….


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2022)

Thing is, I’m 2 blocks from the beach, bikes that are usually sell within 6 months or there ruined, or I put in my more inland storage, but then I can’t enjoy looking at them!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2022)

So keepers become 6 months….


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2022)

"One of these days".....I'm gonna get me one of these Bad Boys 🤔


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 7, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> "One of these days".....I'm gonna get me one of these Bad Boys 🤔
> 
> View attachment 1544175



Wait, don’t you have one ?


----------



## nick tures (Jan 7, 2022)

thats very cool nice !!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 7, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Wait, don’t you have one ?



Kinda....sorta......but not really.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 9, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Had to take it for one spin before I blast it apart and grease and polish it up! Tomorrow it will be takin apart and cleaned up and polished and is a diamond in the rough! Super stoked to take this one on! Oldest bike I’ve owned, already have nay sayer’s saying pieced together! But talked to guy that sold it to guy I got it from and mey to them!!!View attachment 1544093
> View attachment 1544094
> 
> Loving it!!!



Man my back loves those long bars!


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 9, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Man my back loves those long bars!



Mine too


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 9, 2022)

IMOYes leave the bars. You could try a light cut on the frame to get the reds to match the tank. I would not do a light cut on the tank. Then wax the frame and tank together. I’d put the pinstripes on the fender and fork with red. I’d also get coke bottle grips, button, moto stem, conduit, and have bob do the saddle distressed. I can’t tell how good the black paint is on the fenders.


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 9, 2022)

jacob9795 said:


> IMOYes leave the bars. You could try a light cut on the frame to get the reds to match the tank. I would not do a light cut on the tank. Then wax the frame and tank together. I’d put the pinstripes on the fender and fork with red. I’d also get coke bottle grips, button, moto stem, conduit, and have bob do the saddle distressed. I can’t tell how good the black paint is on the fenders.



Pretty much on the same page! Like the neck and’36 they wrapped wires around bars! There original to the bike, don’t think I’ll touch up any of it though, unless hotdog says he can do it without anyone knowing…lol


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 15, 2022)

Update, buddy scored me a wire harness from a’36 ford, go figure, same year! Pretty cool, hooked up horn button and ran into the tank! Hopefully tomorrow if it’s not so cold I’ll wire rest up and try some batteries! Here’s couple pictures….











Thanks again for following, can’t wait to hear the horn! Never heard a horn light combo before!


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 16, 2022)

my 2 36 C models came with the narrower pullback bars, I think I still have a set.  One was set up with horn light and the other with silverray...neither were drilled for wires or had button handlebars.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Feb 16, 2022)

Can't wait to see more.


----------

